# Daylight



## vickybat (Jun 7, 2013)

Ok here comes Unreal Engine 4 onto next-gen consoles *( PS4)* and *PC* as well. 

There's another reason why i'm excited about this title other than the UE4 aspect.
This game is written by my favorite TV gaming presenter and host of several IGN shows - *Jessica Chobot*

Daylight, A UE4 horror game written by Jessica Chobot - Jessica Chobot - Giant Bomb

I'm a huge fan of her since 2004 and used to watch a lot of her shows. She's extremely amicable and the only celebrity hardcore female gamer i know, in the industry .

Apart from that, the game itself is promising and plays in a first person perspective.I'm kind of positive that her story will be good.

Looking forward to this title. What about you guys!!!!

*Atlus Unveils Next-Gen Horror Project Daylight*

This video should enlighten a lot of people about this game:  

[YOUTUBE]emgVN1aJjbI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 4, 2013)

thanks for the info mate.
Sounds great. Waiting for PS4 and then will definitely try this one......


----------

